# My First Clock Has Arrived (With Pics)



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi all My first clock has arrived , my first problem is the key the have sent with it is to big to wind it up the square bit in the end is 1or 2mm too big it is 5mm and think it needs to be 4 or 3mm , Where can I get the right size key ? The other thing is 1 of the chime things has come out how do i put it back ? I know its not in brill condition but it has been ticking keeps stopping (hope it just needs winding up) and it has chimed but sounds slow (hope again its because it needs winding),

the only writing I can see on it is this > "haller" "foreigh" "83632"

"12cm" "19066"

here are some pics >>


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

key sorted and its working now :thumbup:


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

sorry to keep asking questions , But can any one tell me from the pics which wind up hole winds what part , ie: clock its self, Westminster chime every 15 mins, and the hour chime on the hour ??


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Haller is one of the better known German makers.

The winding holes are usually:-

Centre for the time train.

Left for the hour strike train

Right for the quarters train

The little lever at the 3 oclock position on the dial is the strike/silent lever.

You should be able to replace the loose rod by pushing the chamfered end into the empty hole. If it refuses to stay in then you can remove the complete rod assembly by removing the screws form under the base that holds it in the case. This will give you complete access.









Shiner


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not into clocks, but it looks like a nice one to restore. Good luck with it Dave.


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

Shiner said:


> Haller is one of the better known German makers.
> 
> The winding holes are usually:-
> 
> ...


 Cheers thank you !



Jewel said:


> I'm not into clocks, but it looks like a nice one to restore. Good luck with it Dave.


thanks, I am pleased with it


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

does anyone know how many days this should run for once wound fully ??


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

It is referred to as an 8 day clock, so that you should wind it once a week.


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

Shiner said:


> It is referred to as an 8 day clock, so that you should wind it once a week.


thanks for that !!


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

After cleaning this up and re oiling it , it is now running fine , took me a good week to regulate it anywhere near , I have had to put a shim under one end to level it up to keep it running , But one thing I noticed with keep stopping it to regulate it ,was it was a pig to get running again some times after stopping it (not always but sometimes) ,but once running for more than 5 mins, continuous you know it will run for ever , Is this normal thing with these clocks ??


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

If you look at the photo of the back of the clock you will notice that the pendulum it attached to another metal strip that runs through a slot that is part of the 'crutch' assembly. This 'L' shaped crutch is part of the mechanism that allows the anchor to release the escape wheel. If this crutch is not in the correct position then the anchor will not release the escape wheel. Sometimes the crutch is only slightly out of position and it allows the anchor to release the escape wheel, but it's a bit of a struggle and instead of getting a nice steady release it sounds a bit lop sided, it sounds as if it has a limp. This is the sound of a clock out of beat. You can put it back into beat by doing what you have done by placing a wedge of sufficient thickness under one side or the other of the case, but if the wedge is moved slightly by accident the clock will go out of beat again.

To put the clock in beat without using wedges etc., you would need to adjust the crutch. If you remove the pendulum and move the crutch from side to side you will notice that it will go so far and then you meet resistance. If you press slightly against this resistance you will move the crutch either into beat or futher out of beat depending on which way you press the crutch. Usually you will find that if it's gone further out of beat the crutch will not swing from side to side. However if you have pushed the crutch the right way the crutch will then swing to and fro like a mad thing and you can replace the pendulum and the clock should have a good steady beat. It's a bit fiddly and it might take a few attemps to get it perfect, but the clock should run correctly after that............or you could stick with the wedge. It's quicker, but it's not right is it?


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

Shiner said:


> If you look at the photo of the back of the clock you will notice that the pendulum it attached to another metal strip that runs through a slot that is part of the 'crutch' assembly. This 'L' shaped crutch is part of the mechanism that allows the anchor to release the escape wheel. If this crutch is not in the correct position then the anchor will not release the escape wheel. Sometimes the crutch is only slightly out of position and it allows the anchor to release the escape wheel, but it's a bit of a struggle and instead of getting a nice steady release it sounds a bit lop sided, it sounds as if it has a limp. This is the sound of a clock out of beat. You can put it back into beat by doing what you have done by placing a wedge of sufficient thickness under one side or the other of the case, but if the wedge is moved slightly by accident the clock will go out of beat again.
> 
> To put the clock in beat without using wedges etc., you would need to adjust the crutch. If you remove the pendulum and move the crutch from side to side you will notice that it will go so far and then you meet resistance. If you press slightly against this resistance you will move the crutch either into beat or futher out of beat depending on which way you press the crutch. Usually you will find that if it's gone further out of beat the crutch will not swing from side to side. However if you have pushed the crutch the right way the crutch will then swing to and fro like a mad thing and you can replace the pendulum and the clock should have a good steady beat. It's a bit fiddly and it might take a few attemps to get it perfect, but the clock should run correctly after that............or you could stick with the wedge. It's quicker, but it's not right is it?


thanks for that m8 , do i need to loosen the 2 screws then ? to do this , sorry to be so thick


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

davehutch said:


> Shiner said:
> 
> 
> > If you look at the photo of the back of the clock you will notice that the pendulum it attached to another metal strip that runs through a slot that is part of the 'crutch' assembly. This 'L' shaped crutch is part of the mechanism that allows the anchor to release the escape wheel. If this crutch is not in the correct position then the anchor will not release the escape wheel. Sometimes the crutch is only slightly out of position and it allows the anchor to release the escape wheel, but it's a bit of a struggle and instead of getting a nice steady release it sounds a bit lop sided, it sounds as if it has a limp. This is the sound of a clock out of beat. You can put it back into beat by doing what you have done by placing a wedge of sufficient thickness under one side or the other of the case, but if the wedge is moved slightly by accident the clock will go out of beat again.
> ...


sorted it with a bit of a look on youtube , thanks a lot for your help Shiner :thumbup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just wanted to add another method that I used when I did the 'Grandfather Clock Project' a couple of years ago...I found this in a book I was using at the time. It worked a treat. I've also included the next post, by a member called 'Clockworks', a professional clockmaker, who helped me immensely throughout the project, which is similar to the method outlined by Shiner.



Roger the Dodger said:


> As an addendum...the clock did stop a couple of times during yesterday. Refering to my library book Finding and Restoring Longcase clocks by Antony Ells, there is a section on getting the beat right. Listening to the ticking, I could hear that the beat was slightly 'lopsided'...a lighter tick and a heavier tock. To correct this I followed the instructions and made a 'beat plaque'...basically a line with the centre marked and some small divisions (1/8") either side. This is taped to the back of the case behind the pendulum at rest with the end of the rating screw on the centre mark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





clockworks said:


> An easy way to set the beat on a pendulum clock:
> 
> Listen to the tick tock
> 
> ...


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot for that , I love this forum


----------

